# ISO recipe for Montana's Backwoods Nachos Spiced Beef Topping



## laura_nikolica (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, has anyone had Montana's "Backwoods Nachos"?  They are topped with this killer ground beef topping that I just can't figure out.  

It's almost like it's in an onion gravy as opposed to the usual "chili" beef topping most restaurants use.  I was wondering if anyone's got a recipe similiar, so that I can try making them at home for our parties??!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks,


----------



## babetoo (Aug 25, 2008)

first of all, welcome to dc

i can't help you but someone that can will come along. keep checking your thread.

babe


----------



## JoJo2010 (Mar 22, 2010)

I finally figured it out. If you are still looking for the ingredients to make the same taste as Montana's fireside nachos, then the magic ingredient is Bold Barbeque sauce original and a little water with cooked ground beef.


----------



## laura_nikolica (Mar 22, 2010)

that's it?  so simple!  I'm so gonna try it! Thanks, L


----------

